# Viewing files with MCG extension



## a2tallj (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm trying to view a video clip with a MCG extension and can't figure out how to make it happen. I'd really appreciate your help.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vic2pc (Jan 16, 2012)

Apparently MCG files are "used by DX-client&#8211; HDD viewer software". Personally, I've never heard of it before. You can try viewing it with an app like "Media Player Classic" (part of the K-Lite Mega Codec Pack), but I doubt it'd be successful. Sounds to me like it'll only play in the application that created it.


----------



## a2tallj (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Vic2pc. This is from video surveillance that I copied from surveillance dvr. I copied it on a flashdrive and would like to convert it to make a dvd for police.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That was the format that it was in while on the dvr?

If it was, we need to determine what file type it is. Many companies use standard formats but their own file endings.

Scan the file with a tool to find out what audio and video codecs were used to create it.

Tools For Analyzing System and Media Codecs:

GSpot Information Appliance (video codec identification utility)

CodecInstaller (System codec and media analyzer and installer)

InstalledCodec (Shows all codecs, enable/disable)

VideoInspector (codec and media analysis)

MediaInfoGUI (Shows format/codecs/properties of audio and video files)

Sherlock (checks audio and video files, codecs versions, broken codecs, etc.)

AVIcodec (media analyzer)


----------



## a2tallj (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Elvandil! Do you know if any of these are free?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

They are all free. Be careful, though. Always choose the custom or advanced options when installing software these days so that they don't install toolbars or something else that the authors include to pay the bills. I don't blame them for wanting food on their tables, but sometimes the fact that extras are being installed is not obvious, so check the custom options to make sure you don't put in any extras.

Try Gspot on that file, for example. If it popped up and said that it used the MPEG-1 codec for video (don't worry about sound until the video works), then you could just rename the file to a .mpg file and play it. Hopefully, it will turn out to be something that simple.

If you have VLC player, it may be able to play it, anyway, since it tries to determine what codec to use regardless of the file ending. But you'll still need to know what codec was used if you want to know for sure what players it will play on, and whether it needs converting for use by anyone else easily.


----------



## a2tallj (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for this information Elvandil! I downloaded a couple of the ones that you sent I but I think that I am too inexperienced to know what to do once I download it. My husband ended up getting a program from the company to view the file and I was able to save it to my flash drive and a dvd. The only thing that I've noticed after downloading a couple is that I keep getting a pop up trying to get me to scan my system for errors using Regworks. I'm going to delete the files that I downloaded. I did it before I saw your email. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like you clicked on an ad on one of the pages. Sometimes the ad will say "Download Now" or something similar and it is only the trademark symbol or the presence of a "real" download link that tips you off. Uninstall it.


----------

